# Vintage Russian watch?



## Jimmy365 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,

I recently bought a watch that seems to be from Russia or Eastern Europe, but I don't have a clue what brand it is, in which country it is made and when? Does somebody have some information about this watch or brand?
















Sincerely,

Jimmy


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

oooowwww, i like that, i bet it would be to small for me though


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Jimmy and welcome to the forum. That's a "Kirovskie" in what is commonly known as a crab case. The watch was made in the 1st Moscow Watch Factory sometime in the Late 50's or early 60s.

Here it is in a 1960 catalogoue: https://plus.google.com/photos/113098239036073221216/albums/5199202829298157697/5199202932377372914?pid=5199202932377372914&oid=113098239036073221216










You might find some more info here: http://www.ussrtime.com/


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum. nice find


----------



## ken clarke (Mar 26, 2016)

sorry i cannot help you but what a super looking watch


----------

